# Storm Doors



## jatoxico (Oct 23, 2015)

I just finished repairing a pre-hung exterior door whose jambs were rotting at the sill. All painted up and re-caulked but I need to protect the door with a storm door.

The surrounding area doesn't drain or dry out all that well so the door needs to be good and weather proof. Looked at Emco from HD and Larson from Lowes. The Emco has lousy reviews mostly due to swelling from water infiltration leading to corrossion and failure. The Larson's get better reviews but all short term and not very many.

Can anyone recommend a quality door? Is the Larson line any good?


----------



## semipro (Oct 23, 2015)

You're talking aluminum doors or wood?  I'm confused by the "swelling" associated with corrosion.  What is swelling?
I have used Emco and Andersen, both from HD, with good results, and Larson some years ago, all aluminum.  We've had up to 5 on our houses over the last 20 years.   I suspect that Emco actually builds the Andersen units but you can see upgrades in quality in the more expensive Andersen's.  I would say, in general, you get what you pay for.  The more expensive units are less prone to sagging and usually come with better hardware.

The latest on we bought had a roll up screen that is quite nice, especially if you have dogs.  We've always have problems with the full screens and rarely switch out the screens for the full glass.


----------



## jatoxico (Oct 23, 2015)

semipro said:


> I'm confused by the "swelling" associated with corrosion. What is swelling?



Apparently the core gets wet and swells. Once its wet the cladding rots. I've seen it on some doors just don't know which one.


----------



## semipro (Oct 23, 2015)

jatoxico said:


> Apparently the core gets wet and swells. Once its wet the cladding rots. I've seen it on some doors just don't know which one.


I was under the impression all our storm doors were constructed of hollow extruded aluminum.  I don't believe they're clad.


----------



## jatoxico (Oct 23, 2015)

This is one picture from the HD web site reviews of the Emco. Many more.


----------



## billb3 (Oct 24, 2015)

semipro said:


> I was under the impression all our storm doors were constructed of hollow extruded aluminum.  I don't believe they're clad.


From the product overview:
" Aluminum clad with a solid wood core for durability and low maintenance  "

We have the Larsens from Lowes with the self storing windows and they've been alright.
Only complaint is the lock-the-door-open device on the bottom door closer piston falls apart if you use it a lot.


----------



## jatoxico (Oct 24, 2015)

billb3 said:


> Only complaint is the lock-the-door-open device on the bottom door closer piston falls apart if you use it a lot


Hmm this my get the firewood into the house door. I would have to use the piston lock often enough. Does seem the Larsen doors get better reviews than the Emco doors.


----------



## velvetfoot (Oct 24, 2015)

We have the style where the glass or screen is locked in place with plastic strips.  They are a pain.


----------



## semipro (Oct 24, 2015)

After reviewing the specs on HD for both Emco and Andersen it appears that the door construction (extruded aluminum versus aluminum clad wood) depends on the type of door.  We usually buy the full view doors and they don't seem to be constructed of wood. 

The latest Andersen we bought, with self storing screen, also does not seem to contain any wood.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Andersen...g-Easy-Install-Storm-Door-H3SER36WH/202985075

Edit: maybe you should just avoid the clad doors.


----------



## velvetfoot (Oct 24, 2015)

How does that self storing screen work?  My similar Andersen model is a pain to change the screen and glass twice a year, but I think I've had to replace the screen once already, and that's just your usual replacement.  Do you have to get the screen from the company to replace the self storing type?


----------



## semipro (Oct 24, 2015)

velvetfoot said:


> How does that self storing screen work?  My similar Andersen model is a pain to change the screen and glass twice a year, but I think I've had to replace the screen once already, and that's just your usual replacement.  Do you have to get the screen from the company to replace the self storing type?


I haven't had to replace it yet so don't know if you have to buy a special screen.  Even when one of our big dogs jumps up and knocks it out of its guides I just tuck it back in.  
Having dogs I was worried about this and am much relieved that the screen has so far escaped unscathed.


----------



## Dr.Faustus (Oct 24, 2015)

Yes i've seen the EMCO doors swell up. My neighbors put a new emco storm door on their house. 3 months later, whatever material was under the aluminum has swelled up twice the size, busted the seams on the aluminum and now looks horrible. They sold the house in between and the new people havent got around to replacing it yet. My own storm door is 4 years old and also from home depot, but it was I think anderson... It was a special order but it looks as good as the day it arrived.


----------



## Dr.Faustus (Oct 24, 2015)

velvetfoot said:


> How does that self storing screen work?  My similar Andersen model is a pain to change the screen and glass twice a year, but I think I've had to replace the screen once already, and that's just your usual replacement.  Do you have to get the screen from the company to replace the self storing type?



The self storing screen is great! its stored in the top of the door, kind of like the way window shades work. if you squeeze the clips and slide the glass down, the screen is automatically installed. If you raise the glass, the screen disappears again inside the top of the door.
drawback is the entire door isnt screened, just the top half. but its great for changing days where sometimes you want glass and sometimes its warmer and screen is needed. the door to us now is just like opening a window.


----------



## velvetfoot (Oct 24, 2015)

I'll have to think about that for next time.
Not sure about the half glass, but it would make changing a total non issue.


----------

